# (H) Custom Terraine (W) Lots



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey everyone,
Here I am back to dealing. I have gone through all of my stuff and here is a lot of goodies that I have available. I am interested in either trade or of course PayPal. Please PM me with questions or offers.

Haves
Terrain 
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/...ruble/Terrain/
Fantasy farmhouse
Fantasy Inn
Ruined Temple 12x12
Ruined Temple Corner 12x10
Imperial Firebase set
Imperial Firebase command center
Imperial Firebase walkway and gun placement
Imperial mini Fortress
Eldar webway

Wants

Pheonix Lords
Orks (any)
Grey Knights (any)


----------

